# Hittmans Customs



## Hittman101

Well I'm giving in and going to start posting my customs that I'm doing.. This one started out as a McDonalds toy. 










This is the fake chassis and wheels I removed.










Had to glue the rear pipes back on and it also made a great body post.. Also glued a piece of plastic in for the front body post and for the motor on top.


----------



## Hittman101

The front post glued in..










The start on the wheel brace.


----------



## Hittman101

Another pic of the wheel brace..










Alum tube added for the front axle.


----------



## Hittman101

Slimline chassis worked great for this body..










This is what it looks like done but for a little painting to do...


----------



## Hittman101

This is what the front looks like.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cool looking ride John!! Looks like you did some grinding, for sure!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> Cool looking ride John!! Looks like you did some grinding, for sure!!


Ditto Johnny :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
about time U struted yer talents 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## kiwidave

Nice work Hitt!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a lot of well done engineering!!! RM


----------



## Hittman101

Thank you guys!!! This is just the start many more to come...


----------



## fordcowboy

Great job man. Keep them coming. I wished I had some slim line chassis. to use. lol fcb


----------



## XracerHO

Cool ride & keep them coming! ..RL


----------



## JordanZ870

Diggin' it! :thumbsup:

I LOVE the slimlines.


----------



## bobhch

Hittman101 said:


> Thank you guys!!! This is just the start many more to come...


Now this is the Spirit Hittman101...Yeah you build untill you fall down and pass out...then get back up again...lol

Great Slim line chassis build up with lots of trick mounts and neat body lines.

I think this body would be right up Sethndaddys alley if it were painted black with people and blood splatter all over it. 
Oooh and some spears and saw blades also...you know...GORE. HAHAHHA :freak:

Bob...Happy Meals on wheels...zilla


----------



## Hittman101

I did this one sometime back and never like how I did the front wheels..










So I took out the old and started with the new..


----------



## Hittman101

I added a groove to install the Alum sleeve and the axle..Trying something different..










The Alum sleeve can come out if needed..










This is what it looks like when its almost done..










It might need to go forward a bit to make it look just right..


----------



## Hittman101

Chassis installed.










Done and ready to run..


----------



## Hittman101

The next custom for my daughter....


----------



## alpink

where did the Joker mobile originate? 
I have a feeling I am missing a source since I have no children. 
LOL
nice work on everything so far.


----------



## slotto

I like the aluminum tupe as the front axle. Joker mobile :thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101

It was from a Happy meal at one time..


----------



## WesJY

Sweet Jokermobile! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hittman101

What it looks like after some grinding on the body. Getting ready to start the body post..


----------



## Hittman101




----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh, I forgot to tall You John.. Next time you upload pix on PB, looks for "edit upload settings" or something like that. You can set you upload size to what you want there and once it's set, it'll upload at that new size.. I think you'll probably want 1 size smaller than what you uploaded and had to edit..


----------



## Hittman101

Ya these are to big..


----------



## slotcarman12078

What's here now works for me, and my monitor is an antique.. You can downsize if you want, but I'm not complaining..


----------



## 1976Cordoba

WOW - neat stuff :thumbsup::thumbsup: Gotta check out happy meals more often I guess!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Last group of pictures look great to me...RM


----------



## Hittman101

I was afraid my pics where to big.. Thanks Guys!!!


----------



## Hittman101

Body mounts mounted just needs to be fitted..


















Next is the front wheel mount..


----------



## honda27

*cars*

good job hittman keep them coming :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

I like this Cars posting. been thinking about picking some of them up to convert. How are they width wise. Will you be able to race two of them side by side?


Rob


----------



## Bill Hall

Your on a tear Hitt!

I enjoy watching the way you work around solving all the little problems. 

Always calculating and innovative!


----------



## Hittman101

Oxx this is the biggest of I found so far and yes it looks like it can be run side by side. Most of them I find are just the right size. I will post pics of the ones that I have done when this one is done.. And thanks for all the complements..


----------



## Hittman101

Here's the start of the front wheel mounts just need to add the alum sleeve..








Front axle and chassis installed. I need to find some taller front tires..








What it looks like done!!








This is what it looks like next to Mater..Its a little longer then the rest of them but it works..








One happy Family..


----------



## Hittman101

This is my Mystery Project!! I started it yesterday when I was bored, I have a idea what it is going to be when it's done. I think it looks like a bar of soap so far..


----------



## partspig

Nice job on the conversions John! I love to do conversions like that also. One thing though, where did ya get the McFinn car and the Indy/F1 cars? Some of us might like to try our hand at doing those too! I see that you are missing Sally (the porsche) from the Kellogg's cereal cars. I may have an extra one for you, I'll have to look! Good work on the conversions John!! pig


----------



## Hittman101

The Indy/F1 is out of the Cars 2 track by Mattel as for Mcfinn its was a cake topper from walmart. And if you still have a Sally I would love to add it to Phyllis Cars collection. We can work something out..I need to find the Custom Mater thats light blue..


----------



## firchkn

Very nice !


----------



## partspig

Is that light blue mater a diecast car?? pig


----------



## Hittman101

No it's also in a track set..


----------



## bobhch

Hittman you are a CAR building machine!!

Bz


----------



## Hittman101

Sorry for the blurred pic..A little more work done on the Mystery Project.. 









I should be able to get more done tonight..


----------



## slotcarman12078

Kinda looks like an Ice Cream truck that got a full chop!! :tongue::lol::jest: 

Sorry John.. me bad!! Looks intriguing though!! :thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

Deathmobile maybe??? pig


----------



## roadrner

Great set and can't wait to see the project! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hittman101

After a lot of grinding and sanding its starting to shape up the way I want it..
















Has any figured out what its going to be??


----------



## plymouth71




----------



## Hittman101

Sorry not a cake someone did that already.


----------



## plymouth71

or


----------



## Hittman101

Yep that's it!!! With a few mods done to it. Everyone says the HW is to heavy so I'm making the bottom.. Good guess Plymouth71!!!


----------



## XracerHO

Great work on McFin & Cars line up. Now a weinermobile, good job on the bun & waiting for the hot dog!! ..RL


----------



## Hittman101

XracerHO I could try and make one but I have one off of a HotWheels I'm going to use.. But who knows what I will do when I'm bored now that you have me thinking about it.. Thanks!!!


----------



## partspig

Who would have thunk it? A wienermobile! Cool beans! pig


----------



## Hittman101

I still have a lot of shaping to do. Will post pics later..


----------



## Hittman101

I decided I wanted to lower it a little so I had to take some of the top off. Here is what it looked like.








This is what it looks like with new top plate and a little grinding/sanding..
















Now its time for the body putty and a lot of sanding the primer..


----------



## Hittman101

I received this body from Honda he said it was messed up!! I see custom!!!!
















After a little cutting and sanding. I have something that looks like this..








After a little TLC and glue I have this! I still have a lot of work but its coming along.
















Can we say short Bus!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firchkn

cant wait to see that done.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ooooh, the short short bus!!! :lol: Amazing progress on the wiener mobile!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101

Thanks guys!! Ya its coming along really nicely..Just take time...


----------



## partspig

John, I gotta admit, I am gonna have to send you a box of pure junk just to see what you do with it!  :thumbsup::thumbsup: pig


----------



## slotto

Love the Short Bus!!!!


----------



## Hittman101

Any time Dennis the more the pure junk the better to work with!!!


----------



## Hittman101




----------



## Hittman101

Here is a few pics of the mystery project.. Need to use some body filler..


----------



## alpink

put some mustard on that!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ketchup and relish on mine!! :lol:


----------



## slotto

Yeah, cover that thing up. It's offensive!!!!! LOL :tongue:


----------



## partspig

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!! That looks pretty YUMMY!!!  :thumbsup::thumbsup: PIG


----------



## Hittman101

LOL you guys kill me!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

schwiiiiiiiiing!


----------



## JordanZ870

Bill Hall said:


> schwiiiiiiiiing!


Schvargennnn!

(Norse for schwing)


----------



## plymouth71

Ummm.. doesn't that pic cross the line in accordance with the TOS??:tongue:


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Please excuse my lack of knowledge, but what is the white sheet material that you guys use as filler & to build with and where do you get it. 

I have a couple of bodies that I might be able to save with that stuff, in the past I filled panels with layers of JB and sanded & sanded, so it was slow going and really hard to get a big panel filled in.

That short bus is going to be killer!

Boosted


----------



## Super Coupe

The white stuff is sheet styrene. Usually available at hobby shops. Hope this helps ya out.
>Tom<


----------



## bobhch

Hittman,

I like your "Right Out in Front" way of building Dude!

You show as you go and that takes some big BOWLING B*lls to do. 

Your Dog and Bus are Fantastic build ups!!

It's pics and projects like this that gets people on HT all pumped up and ready to do a Far Out Custom build themselves....Love the Pump Up here!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...I'm inspired once again...zilla


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Thanks Tom

Boosted


----------



## Hittman101

Yes Tom thanks for the help.. The guys on here has helped me out more times then I can count.. Great bunch of guys here..


----------



## Hittman101

I think I found a way to get the rear wheel wells in the right place!! Mark a mark with a marker.
















Trace a wheel with a marker..








What it should look like before using dermal..
















On a dummy chassis, still a lot of work to do but starting to look like something..


----------



## slotcarman12078

Good thinking hitt!! The wheels on the bus go round and round... :roll: :roll:


----------



## slotto

That looks like a fun little build.


----------



## bobhch

Great rear quarter panel build up with styrene!!

Bz


----------



## Hittman101

After a little shaping with a file this is how it turned out..
















Added a rear bumper..


----------



## Super Coupe

Looking good. Nice work. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## bobhch

Oh boy!!

Bob...short bus is moving along now...zilla


----------



## Hittman101

Changing the way the door looks and adding some front wheel flares.
























What the wheel flares look like still need to work on the door..


----------



## slotto

Rock and Roll!
flat black???


----------



## Hittman101

With the door done its about time to primer it..


----------



## roadrner

So far so good! Keep the pix coming. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Shorty is looking pretty cool, liking that front flare, maybe flare the back??? Also like that rounded edge rear bumper...RM


----------



## Hittman101

Primed and ready for paint!!!


----------



## alpink

" ... teacher want's to see me after school ...."


----------



## Hittman101

Looks better then it did. Just needs the finishing touch.


----------



## Super Coupe

Looking Good. Nice work.
>Tom<


----------



## tazman052186

Looks to be a blue color? (almost like my flat bed bus color) Very good work Hittman.


----------



## Bill Hall

uh....

...that would be a prison bus


----------



## TGM2054

Bill Hall said:


> uh....
> 
> ...that would be a prison bus


 Minimum security that is. (No bars on the windows)


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Great work on the bus: shortened, rear wheel wells, flares, door & paint! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hittman101

Thank you guys! It has turned out better then I thought it would. Anytime I'm doing a project all comments and advice is welcome..I need all the help I can get..LOL


----------



## JordanZ870

Start to finish, your attention to detail is fantastic! :thumbsup:
I love this build!


----------



## slotto

I dig it!


----------



## partspig

Good Job Hittman!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: pig


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Nice Bus, even if it is for the bad boys.


Rob


----------



## Hittman101

I finally had a chance to work in the hobby room today!! I found some different rims and tires for the bus..








Something I found on ebay that I just had to have for Phyllis!! A little work and now its a slot car!!
























I had this laying around and was missing a motor and bed cover so I decided it needed a little TLC.
















It was nice getting a little time in the hobby room today..


----------



## WesJY

SWEET!!

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Oooooooh Hitman your bus is Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!

Love the work you did to the door and everything else also. 

Looks great in paint....red rims are C :roll::roll:L too. 

Ca Chow baby!

The Tyco Trick Truck has always been a favorite of mine.
Nice work putting one back on the track finished to run!

Bob...have no time for the Hobby Room now ...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Great fun Hit!

Nice to see you hard at it.


----------



## Hittman101

Not sure if anyone has done one of these before but here's mine..
I wanted it to look like it just came from the dealer..
























I used the stock rims and tires and it handles pretty well. I did some sanding on the rear rims and tires to make them thinner so they would fit..


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks sharp John!! What's the origin? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101

It was a pullback that I got off of ebay. The sellers name was better-life2010..


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Man, that's sweet :thumbsup: and I haven't seen anyone do one of those yet, at least not since I've been on HT.


Hittman101 said:


> Not sure if anyone has done one of these before but here's mine..
> 
> I used the stock rims and tires and it handles pretty well. I did some sanding on the rear rims and tires to make them thinner so they would fit..


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking ride Htman!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Was wandering how those would work out...RM


----------



## JordanZ870

Nice solid adaptation.
i Love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

Nailed it !


----------



## vaBcHRog

Hittman101 said:


> Not sure if anyone has done one of these before but here's mine..
> I wanted it to look like it just came from the dealer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the stock rims and tires and it handles pretty well. I did some sanding on the rear rims and tires to make them thinner so they would fit..


Here is one I did several years ago. I sharank it from a Revelle diecast. I gave the master to MEV a while back and he worked his magig on it and made it even better. It orginally had the sun screen.










Roger Corrie


----------



## XracerHO

Great stock Chevy. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Size-wise that looks like it ought to line up with the Cars Packard. Sweet job on the pull-back-ectomy and chassification!!


----------



## bobhch

Hey Hittman I'm diggin' your Black Chevy ALOT!!

Roger I think yours is Way Cool Also Daddy-O!!

Bz


----------



## Hittman101

Roger yours is sweet looking!! And thanks guys for all the great comments!! I'm really enjoying doing these custom..Here is the one I'm working on now..It has been lowered, added a wooden bed and has rims off a pull back car..
















Finally done after adding the windshield. Thanks Partspig for the body!! Time to start another one..


----------



## Hittman101

Finally got the Wienermobile painted today..


----------



## kcl

Looking good Hitt.
Keep them coming

Kevin


----------



## slotcarman12078

Pass the mustard, please!! Looks great John!!


----------



## roadrner

Just add some onions! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hittman101

The start of the next project!!
















Still have a lot to do to it but its a start..


----------



## Bill Hall

Delicious!


----------



## alpink

front engine?


----------



## roadrner

Don't think it's long enough!  Keep sending pix as you build. So far so good! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hittman101

Did some shaping today and it starting to look like something..
















There's still a lot to do on it but its turning out..


----------



## partspig

Looking good ,,,, John!! pig


----------



## plymouth71

jet car???


----------



## Hittman101

I was thinking about a jet car but not sure.. I need to find some pics..


----------



## JordanZ870

It is LOOKING like you are having a GREAT time! :thumbsup:
I love these "design as ya go" type builds!


----------



## Hittman101

Well did some more shaping today.








Any advice is welcome...


----------



## kiwidave

Nice work! Starting to take shape nicely.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Best advice I can give ya John is don't stop!!!! This is shaping up nicely!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101

Did a little more to it...


----------



## alpink

hitt, that is coming together quite nicely. slow and steady. I like your course of action.


----------



## bobhch

Hittman your Custom work is looking great!!

Bob...Dragsters are Cool...zilla


----------



## Bubba 123

Hittman101 said:


> Finally got the Wienermobile painted today..


OOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
makes me have a craving 4 some hot-dogs !!!!
SWEET John:thumbsup: !!!

Bubba 123


----------



## Hittman101

Needed to take a small break to get my thoughts in order. So this is what I came up with..
























Need to move the motor closer to the front..


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looking smooth John!!! Can't wait to see it painted up!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Wienermobile looks great & dragster progressing well, keep working. ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

No basket handles!

Good choice!


----------



## Hittman101

Getting very close to be done.. Need to make the rear wing and finish the front one.. Then primer and body filler. 
























Will post pics as it comes along..


----------



## wickedlemon

Nice!


----------



## Hittman101

Well its primed and ready for some putty..


----------



## alpink

shapin up real nice


----------



## sethndaddy

And a chromed engine. Looking good.


----------



## bobhch

Hit this should be a blast to run when it gets done!! 

Bob...lots of work you have done...zilla


----------



## Hittman101

Well I found sometime this weekend to work on my top fuel I was building. Here's the rear wing and what it looks like on the car..


----------



## partspig

That is shaping up real nice John!! I'm liking it!! pig


----------



## joegri

*nite at the drags*

nice hit 
i can feel the ground thunderin from here!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looking good Hitt!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

joegri said:


> nice hit
> i can feel the ground thunderin from here!!



...and nearly smell the Nitro! 
Diggin this digger!:thumbsup:


----------



## win43

:woohoo: looking good


----------



## Hittman101

Thanks guys for all the great comments. This has been my hardest custom so far. I have had a hard time just wanting to stop and trashing it. Don't take me wrong it has been fun to build. I just hand to see if I could make one that fit a T-jet chassis and not a 4 gear. Not that there's anything wrong with the 4 gear ones..


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Don't trash anything!!! Some good ideas there htman!!! ... RM


----------



## bobhch

Vrooooooooooooooooom!


----------



## Hittman101

I had to take a break from the drag car. So I had a chance to work on my Hot rod. I started out by making a windshield, adding headers "thanks Partspig" and adding some wheels from a pullback that seems to work great..I still need to glue the top on but thinking about adding a driver..It still needs a little paint also.


----------



## Hittman101

I have been working on some smaller Monster truck tires getting almost ready to try them out soon. I will need to make some pickup shoes but that's the fun part..


----------



## Harold Sage

Hi Hitt
Love the monster truck chassis. :thumbsup:
I'd be interested in 1 when you get them up and running.


----------



## partspig

I like that Hot Rod John! Those headers lay on there pretty good!! I did a big wheeled truck like that a few years ago, if you want I'll send ya a pic of the way I fixed the pick up shoes. pig


----------



## Super Coupe

Harold Sage said:


> Hi Hitt
> Love the monster truck chassis. :thumbsup:
> I'd be interested in 1 when you get them up and running.


Ditto on the monster truck chassis, THAT"S COOL!!!
>Tom<


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

sweet, just needs a jeep body.


Rob


----------



## bobhch

Hitt I see you are now using the REVOLVING slot car build technique...All your stuff is looking GREAT!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

bZ


----------



## Bill Hall

Cant wait to see whats next on this build!

Where'd ya get the monster mudders?


----------



## Hittman101

Redid the Rear wing today..


----------



## WesJY

Looking good! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870

Wow, that rail is really shaping up! :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Good looking Rail! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Liking that rear wing...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looking great Johnny!! Keep at it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101

Well I went and bought a AW Top fuel to see the difference between the two. Mines a T-jet and there's a 4gear..
















Does anyone think I should change anything? I thought about trying and making it thinner.. Which will be a complete rebuild..


----------



## TGM2054

I'd leave it alone, maybe widen out the front wheels a little. Looks a lot like Swamp Rat 31


----------



## slotcarman12078

I agree. Spread out the fronts, at least past the rails. Looks great otherwise John. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Have you decided on a color(s) and decals yet?


----------



## Hittman101

If I extend the front wheels will I need to extend the front wing also???


----------



## TGM2054

You could if you wanted to. I wouldn't,unless your trying to do a specific car. In the late 80's and through the '90's there were all kinds of combinations af front wheels, wings, canopies even the rear wings were in different places.
If you want to see how the front end looks with the wheels out past the wings take a look at the front engined dragster in my thread.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Your front wing is allready wider than the rails, but your front wheels are either on or inside the rails. They need to sit right outside the rails.

I am totally digging yours.


----------



## JordanZ870

Diggin the Digger! :thumbsup:

I agree on the front wheels.

Man, what a beautiful car!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Liking that engine lots better than the AW version, rear wing build looks great too!!! I'd move the wheels out a bit and try it before any major surgery...You can widen the front wing out on "Htman ll" when you build it...Wish I could remember which Hot Wheels I saw, that had the canopy for the driver, like the one Schumacher uses...And for a color, that's easy...RM


----------



## Hittman101

Hilltop I was thinking about yellow with a dash of red for the color!!!


----------



## Hittman101

Well here is what I have been working for the past week..
































I still need to make the pipes..


----------



## slotcarman12078

Whoa, that's wicked!!! I like it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

slotcarman12078 said:


> Whoa, that's wicked!!! I like it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yeah me too!!

Wes


----------



## CJ53

One Word------ *EXCELLENT!*:thumbsup:


CJ


----------



## alpink

Sp00ky


----------



## JordanZ870

Oh now that* is coming along real nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## TGM2054

I think it's pretty cool! If they ever re-did the Munsters that would probably be what Grandpa's dragster would look like.


----------



## Hittman101

The design is off of a Hot Wheel I found at a comic shop..


----------



## sethndaddy

Hit, that dragster is outta this world cool.


----------



## Hittman101

Decided to change a few things on the top fuel..


----------



## alpink

where did you get the canopy?
looks like you are streamlining it a bit more. nice job!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Now your're talking...I'm liking that...RM


----------



## Hittman101

After a little bit of reshaping this is what it looks like. It needs some smoothing out and its ready for the paint shop..


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

WOW - now that's Sleek ! :thumbsup: Great job on the scratch built body


----------



## XracerHO

Canopy finishes the rail nicely. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looking good John! I like the reshaped sides!! They look like air intakes! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

nice reshaping. where did the canopy come from?


----------



## Hittman101

Al the canopy came from a diecast plane that I found at Goodwill over the weekend.


----------



## alpink

perfect fit and size. I love rails and that is sweet.


----------



## WesJY

WOW! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## chappy2

Great proportions, I like the look of the exposed pickups, looking forward to seeing the paint scheme.


----------



## Bubba 123

Hittman101 said:


> Al the canopy came from a diecast plane that I found at Goodwill over the weekend.


FINALLY got some time 2 thread surf 

OMG!!! John.... that rail is coming along WOWzer's!!!

can't wait 2 see how that "Dragula-Concept" dragster comes out 2!!!

(U know me, Movie/TV slot car/vehicle buff.:freak

thanks 2 Jerry (Winn), i sould be starting on the canabis-metro-van,,
from cheech & chong's "Up In Smoke", sometime in near future... 
(wish this thing had spell-check ROFLMAO! :tongue

GREAT JOB :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## bobhch

All your hard work has paid off...this thing is IT now!

All this needs is some "Hittman101" decals down the sides of your Super Cool Dragster for that PRO LOOK........Vroooooooooooooooooooom!!

Bob...I see burnouts...zilla


----------



## Hittman101

Well after having some down time and fighting the flu and taking care of everyone in the house.. I had a chance to work on one of my customs. This is what it looks like so far..I still need to fix a few spots I don't like seeing all that chassis..
























Now I just need to figure out what color to paint it!! All suggestion are welcome..


----------



## jobobvideo

candy red with black fade on the edges


----------



## bobhch

jobobvideo said:


> candy red with black fade on the edges


What jobobvideo said....Candy Red!!:roll:

Bob...with black fade on the edges...zilla


----------



## Hittman101

The Body is done and ready for primer. Changed the rear and front rims and tires just not to sure about the fronts..


----------



## Hittman101

I started working on a 57 Nomad that I found that was cut on..


----------



## CJ53

Nice twist on an old mod!:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Can't wait to see that dragster painted up!! You did a great job foxing that Nomadino... It kinda reminds me of a mortuary flower car...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101

I can't wait until this weekend so I can get some painting done!!!


----------



## XracerHO

Nice work on the Nomad bed & dragster, eager to see the dragster painted! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 60chevyjim

realy like the 57 elcamino , it looks cool


----------



## bobhch

Welcome to the land of Customs where anything is possible...Way Cool!!

Bob...Like your cut it up and put it back together again ways...zilla


----------



## Hittman101

Thanks everyone I'm starting to have time again and nice weather to start painting..


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Likin' that 57 in yellow, jus sayn'...RM


----------



## partspig

Nice job on the 57 John!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: pig


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Nice 57 the John, Like the direction she is going.


----------



## Hittman101

Well the Top Fuel is heading to the paint shop and will come back looking a lot nicer!!!


----------



## SlickRick

Nice!, Any idea on the color you"re gonna paint it?


----------



## JordanZ870

I can hardly wait! 
It's a real beauty, so far!:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yeah!!! Can't wait to see it shiny!!


----------



## TGM2054

WOW !!! That is SMMMOOOTTTHHH!!!!!


----------



## WesJY

Can't wait to see it DONE!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hittman101

Had a chance to do a little painting today, still have a lot more painting to do. But this is a start!!!


----------



## win43

kewl!!!!!!!


----------



## partspig

Looking good John!!! pig


----------



## sethndaddy

Wicked looking


----------



## slotcarman12078

Like Ed said, that is wicked looking!!! Creepy even!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

YEAH!! i agree with ed.. WICKED LOOKING! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870

Something wicked, this way comes. (REALLY FAST!) :thumbsup:

You would have made Ray Bradbury proud!


----------



## bobhch

That is one Sweet Racing machine you have Hittman!!

You sure have put your heart and soul into this build and it shows.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Vroooooooooooooooooooom, Vroooooooooooom...zilla


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

ahem, ahem, sorry for my little cough there. That is one bad looking Coffin you have going down the track.


Rob


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

A George Barris Jr. custom in the making!!! RM


----------



## alpink

Barnabas Collins would be proud to drive that!
excellent


----------



## joegri

grampa munster will be rollin in his grave when he sees this coffin dragster! them rear grippers say it all ...wild custom man. nice job!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101

As most of you know the top fuel went to the paint shop "Randy aka, Hilltop Raceway" It made it's way home sometime back so I thought I better show some pics of the wonderful job Randy did!! Again I think you for the Awesome job you did...


----------



## alpink

that is truly a one off awesome dragster.
congrats.


----------



## slotcarman12078

The paint job looks awesome, but the canvas is equally incredible!! Great job by both of you guys!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## partspig

I likee!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: pig


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

:thumbsup: That's one of the Purdiest Scratch Built H.O. Scale Dragsters I've ever SEEN


----------



## 65 COMET

Real sweat Hitt!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I like those taller lettered tires on the back...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## 60chevyjim

the two of you did a great job building and painting this one .:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101

Had a chance to do some painting today.. I will post pics tonight... And thanks for all the great complements on the Hittman/Hilltop build..


----------



## Jisp

Just had a thumb back through the building and shaping of the dragster body to refresh my memory. Hittman, that's one of those genuinely sweet builds that's a pleasure to watch. A build to be proud of for sure. Hilltop, you paint job is everything the car deserved. Awesome job guys, thanks for posting it all.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Hittman this Dragster is a PURELY Superb and Highly Detailed work of Fun!!

Hilltop you did a great job on this Neat-O Maniac of a build finish...WOW!!

Bob...love what you guys did here (over the TOP!!)...zilla


----------



## Hittman101

This is what I have been working on the last few days.. Found this at a flea market and just had to do it..





I'm really starting to like Airbrushing..


----------



## partspig

Hey that's a McDonald's Happy Meal toy. I got a couple somewhere, and Hilltop's boys did a version in resin I believe too!! Cool beans!! pig


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

I did a conversion of that McD. toy as well, except I changed the whole boom design to a more conventional type.....see my thread for pix last year.


----------



## Hittman101

Ralphthe3rd When I seen yours I went looking everywhere to find one!!!


----------



## Hittman101

Well I had a chance to paint my casket car that I copied from a HW..Still have a little fine detail work to do.. But I'm happy with it..


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Looking Great.


Rob


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hittman101 said:


> Ralphthe3rd When I seen yours I went looking everywhere to find one!!!


Oh mannn, you shoulda' said sumthin, coz I have a spare one just waiting for someone who might want it(for a price-lol).


----------



## Hittman101

Its ok I enjoy the hunt.. I only paid 25 cents for it..


----------



## slotcarman12078

Love the wrecker John, and the casket dragger is looking great too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Don't fear the air brush!! It is your friend!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

*Nice touch*



Hittman101 said:


> This is what I have been working on the last few days.. Found this at a flea market and just had to do it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really starting to like Airbrushing..


...and it shows! A beautifully uniform and consistent metallic application. Another convert! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

BOTH LOOKS GREAT!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Both wrecker & casket dragster look Great! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool stuff Htman... The long pipes help hide the shoes...I never cast that wrecker, but I like it, has attitude. Metalic is looking good, like the highlights on the grill work...RM


----------



## 60chevyjim

they both turned out great ........slaters on ebay makes the truck in resin.


----------



## bobhch

Hey Hitt that Tow Truck is looking Real Sweet and your Casket Dragster is just as Neat!!

Bz


----------



## Hittman101

After doing the some customs for the exchange in July I took a little time off from customs.. So here is the first one I restarted on..

After adding some things to it..

And one of four Hotwheels bodies converted..


----------



## partspig

Nice job on the HW's conversion John! Can't wait to see the van all finished. pig


----------



## bobhch

partspig said:


> Nice job on the HW's conversion John! Can't wait to see the van all finished. pig


What pig said...

Everyone needs some time off. Not to much though *CrACk, CracK, CrACk*
Whip it out....when ever your in doubt...you must whip it out...
Get back at it Hittman *Crack, CracK, cRACk* 

Bob...Whip it, into shape, Go For It, Move ahead...zilla


----------



## alpink

whip it good


----------



## Hittman101

Well after a lot of thinking and a few mistakes this is what I have came up with..


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Likin' them tubbs...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

And you still have room for a 5th wheel hitch! :thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

Cool beans!! pig


----------



## bobhch

partspig said:


> Cool beans!! pig


I was thinking Pork -n- Beans but, don't like beans.

Great to see forward movement Hittman...Mush, Mush....Mush and CRACK!

Bob...need me some BBQ now...zilla


----------



## Hittman101

Made a bed liner to cover up the big hole I made to lower the body..



I still need to fix the tool box..


----------



## bobhch

Hittman101 said:


> Made a bed liner to cover up the big hole I made to lower the body..
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to fix the tool box..


Be careful Hittman as that hole has been there for a while and it's possible varmits may have moved in. 

Bob...grab a bat and watch yourself ( :beatdeadhorse: )...zilla


----------



## partspig

Call the Turtleman for varmit removal!!  pig


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Looking good Hittman


Want to see the Fifth Wheel.....


Rob


----------



## Bill Hall

The Hittmattic slices and dices

Go Johnny go!


----------



## WesJY

Looking GOOD!!! 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Black Oxxpurple said:


> Looking good Hittman
> 
> 
> Want to see the Fifth Wheel.....
> 
> 
> Rob


Kinda what I was thinking...RM


----------



## Hittman101

Did a little bit of work on the truck today.. This is what it looks like so far..


----------



## bobhch

From Hittman to Hitchman...Oh Yeah!!

This is a Neat Rig in the works for sure.

All the custom work you have put into this one is going to pay off as a Very Cool Custom indeed.

Get the garden hose out because, this Baby is going to be HOT when it meets up with a paint job.

Bob...Official behind the scenes watcher...zilla


----------



## videojimmy

Wow, it's really taking shape! Very cool


----------



## Bubba 123

videojimmy said:


> Wow, it's really taking shape! Very cool


No..... "MEGA-Kool".... LOL :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Hittman101

Thanks guys it means a lot to me!!!


----------



## XracerHO

Dodge rig is really taking shape, great work, following the construction! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hittman101

Just got settled in from being in the Hospital..Thought I would post some pics of the truck that I worked on right before I went in..


This was sent to me from Dennis aka "Partspig" Thank you!! It is made to use both..


----------



## alpink

welcome home. you gave us quite a scare. nice dealio with the wrecker boom and fifth wheel. always intrigued by your creations.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm likin' the rear & side panel ground effects additions...RM


----------



## WesJY

Looking GOOD!!! Don't forget to put Hemi engine in it! 

Glad you are doing ok!

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOL, I didn't see the wrecker boom coming!!! Looks great Johnny!! Glad you're back home!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Hitch and Hook...Very nice engineering!!

Glad you made it home safe and sound. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...will everyone please stop getting old already...zilla


----------



## rodstrguy

Wow... not even done yet and it looks awesome. Way to take an ugly dodge van and make it really cool. Hope you don't mind, I might steal that idea.


----------



## Hittman101

Had sometime at in the Hobby room today.. Was working on the front ground affects and was deciding if a hood scoop would look good or not. Sure use any idea you want off of it..


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hittman101 said:


> Was working on the front ground affects and was deciding if a hood scoop would look good or not.


Can't believe you said that...RM


----------



## Hittman101

Ok ok Hilltop let me rephrase that find the right one, lol


----------



## Bubba 123

Hittman101 said:


> Just got settled in from being in the Hospital..Thought I would post some pics of the truck that I worked on right before I went in..
> 
> 
> This was sent to me from Dennis aka "Partspig" Thank you!! It is made to use both..


awesome Johnny :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Pete :wave:


----------



## Hittman101

Worked on the front ground affects today!! 





Still have a lot of work left.. But its all for fun..


----------



## Hittman101

I took a break from the 5th wheel/wrecker truck and started a new project.. So this is what it looks like so far..




It's on a slimline chassis..


----------



## alpink

looking good man. keep us up to date on this build!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Those old school dragsters are still cool to me... I saw one on Past Time the other night...Looking good with this one Htman...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow, you made that drag body up pretty quick!! Both are shaping up really good!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101

Had a chance to work on the front engine today..Still have a lot of shaping to do on it.. But hey that's part of the fun..


----------



## bobhch

Oh man I can see it moving in the picture....Zoooooooooooooooooooom!! 

Bz


----------



## alpink

me likey


----------



## Bubba 123

alpink said:


> me likey


GREAT Job Johnny !!!:thumbsup:
Pete :wave:


----------



## Hittman101

Had a chance to do some shaping and some priming.


----------



## alpink

I'm convinced! great looking project.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Like the motor placement, takes your eye off the pick up shoes...RM


----------



## Hittman101

I still have a lot work to do on it before painting.. But it's starting to shape up.. Any suggestion or anything I might need to add??


----------



## WesJY

I like it and I think you need to put a BIGGER HEMI MOTOR On it!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## alpink

yeah BIGGER MOTOR!
LOL


----------



## Bill Hall

Looks like its made of Chocolate....mmmmmmmm delicious Chocolate!


----------



## Hittman101

Not sure if I ever showed you guys what I start with when I do a Build..

And this is what it looks like all done and looking pretty!!


----------



## alpink

WOW, that is cool.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Whoa!!! I'm sending all my sanding jobs to you!!! Love the color John!! Nice fab job!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

WOW !!! Looks very sharp!

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Nice shaping & Great finish product! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## mahorsc

wow I like it if you cast them I will take one


----------



## Bill Hall

Now it looks like a popsicle.

Delicously cool blue!


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

Like to see the original stock and the finished peice too. Great before and after shots showing just what can be made with a little time, a little effort and a whole lot of imagination.

I often wonder what the cashier thinks when I pick up a couple packs of emory files from the makeup section in the dollar tree. I'm also assuming that you have filled off your fingerprints a few times also.

Keep up the cool "scratch Building"!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Very cool Digger, Hittman :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Bill Hall said:


> Looks like its made of Chocolate....mmmmmmmm delicious Chocolate!


Bill are you having a Chocolate moment? hahaha

It looks like Butter but, it's not...It's Parkay

Hittman I'm digging your Chocolate dragster coated in blueberry.
Oooooh Man now I'm dreaming of pancakes covered in blueberry syrup...Curse you Bill. :tongue:

Bob...it's a slot car or is it...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

I love the frontal exposure!


----------



## Hittman101

I decided to work on some of the ones that I set to the side. Some for over a year..
Here they are!!
I still need to paint it and find someone that can make me some S.W.A.T. decals..

I started about a year ago and it would pull sideways going down the straight. Come to find out a tire was rubbing the body.. Fixed now!!!

I got this about 8 months ago and decided it was time to mount it just not sure if I'm going to paint it or not..

Did some wheeling and dealing with Randy aka Hilltop for this one.. Just started on this one and have a lot to do still.

I even trying to finish the short bus...


----------



## alpink

looks like you will be busy for a few minutes! 
ROFLMFAO !


----------



## bobhch

Hittman101,

For the SWAT decals you can just buy the sheets of letters they sell for railroad trains in the color your want.

Either at the Hobby Stores or off of E-Pay.

Good to see yah busy with some more fun stuff!!

Bz


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Lotsa GREAT WIP's you got going there :thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

Hittman101 said:


> I decided to work on some of the ones that I set to the side. Some for over a year..
> Here they are!!
> I still need to paint it and find someone that can make me some S.W.A.T. decals.


John, You might be able to find what you want at this place - http://www.flamingcolors.com They have a nice selection of Fire, Rescue, Police and Armed services decals. Have a good day. pig


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yuppers! I've bought quite a few decals from that seller. There are two things that you need to keep in mind with his decals though. They are printed on clear decal paper, so you need a white or light colored paint under them, and they really need to be clear coated (very light coats) before use! 

He's got some great stuff for 4 gear sized resins, especially resin casts of die casts that haven't altered lengthwise. The custom "to fit" decals" are designed to fit the Hotwheels cars he lists, and because he removes the artwork where the wheel wells are, they won't fit much other than what he sizes them for. I kinda wish he would print them out without the wheel wells so they can be modified to fit anything.


----------



## Hittman101

Well here's the Short Bus with rear wheel flares..


I started on a HW 69 Chevelle.. Did anyone ever make the rear and front bumper for these??

I have been wanting to do a Monster 4gear and this is what I came up with..

Had to make some pickup shoes and a longer guide pin..

Thanks Partspig for the body that was on a pull back that you sent me and Alpink for the 4gear chassis.. This custom couldn't have happened with your guys help.. Thank you!!!


----------



## partspig

HA!! HA!!! HA!!! Nice Bus! Like that truck! I have seen those pick-up shoes somewhere before!! Hmmmmmm. How many of those grill sets do you want for the chevelles? I'll send you some hitt. pig


----------



## kiwidave

Cool stuff Hit!! Clever pick up shoe set up on the truck!


----------



## Bill Hall

Your short bus is super cool John. Mom sez, "Dont fergitcher helmut!" 

The extended pick ups are a very elegant workaround to a nagging problem with that type of build.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!! I thought the short bus was done!!! Looks great in purple!! And I love that 4X4 Tahoe!! Wicked!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Shorty is cool, but I'm liking that Tahoe myself...RM


----------



## bobhch

Hey now that is a Slick way to Jack things up!!

GodZilla says he digs your Short bus to Tokyo custom all done up!!

Bob...loves glowing orange Chevelles also...zilla


----------



## win43

COOL STUFF!!!! Love the Chevy Tahoe.


----------



## alpink

*comparison?*



Hittman101 said:


> Not sure if I ever showed you guys what I start with when I do a Build..
> 
> And this is what it looks like all done and looking pretty!!


had to bring this back to the fore so I could show what I customized John's Purple Demon into.





changed the rear wheels to O Gauge with the optional slicks for a throwback look and found a set of ordinary sort of front wheels. Chassis description in my thread


----------



## Hittman101

I had a chance to paint the Van/truck.



I still have some fine detailing to do but its coming along nicely.


----------



## kcl

That turned out really nice I like it :thumbsup: 
Flows together nicely.

Kevin


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!! That looks wicked John!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## vickers83

VERY Cool! Nice job! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Yesiree, really nice job on the Van/Truck/Tow vehicle.... looks great in Red too ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool looking truck!!! I like the red wheel tubs showing, nice stance too!!! RM


----------



## videojimmy

Very impressive builds here !


----------



## XracerHO

Van/truck came out great & other very impressive builds here too! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## oldstromguy

Great work on the cars! I'm often in awe of the talents I see here and on other slot forums. Me? I can't do much custom work, so I stick to the box stock stuff. Maybe someday I'll get better at it. For now all I seem to do is ruin cars. lol...

dennis 
(oldstromguy)


----------



## bobhch

Hittman,

Dude I love Red and now you just made Red Rock!!

Great job putting this one of a kind Tow Truck all together. 

Bob...Looks Red-E 2 Tow...zilla


----------



## Hittman101

Well Guys this is what I have been working on lately. A 4 gear front engine..

I started another rear engine..



This is what it looks like later on.


I start another one just for the fun of it.. I will post pics later this week..


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's cool watching the transformation!! Neat work Johnny!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chappy2

Sweet Johnny, another awesome build!

Rob


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Looking good Sir John


----------



## Hittman101

Thanks everyone!! Now for the hard part making it look smooth..


----------



## alpink

bad a$$!


----------



## Bubba 123

alpink said:


> bad a$$!


We've created a "Dr. Frank-N-Stine" !!!! :wave:

U'r going down in custom slot car who's-whos Johnny :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Some good stuff!!! Glad to see ya posting up some pics!!! RM


----------



## 65 COMET

Awsome looking rail Hitt!


----------



## bobhch

shazam!!!.....Very Cool work Hittman101 :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...am down wit dat...zilla


----------



## Hittman101

Here it is painted still needs work bit its getting somewhere. I even started 2 more besides the 4 gear front engine..


Still more to come.


----------



## alpink

simply amazing. nice rail


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm guessing that's orange flavored??? Looking good no matter what color!!! And once you get all the goodies in place!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow Johnny, that looks slick!!! You keep getting better and better at these!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chappy2

Looks sweet Johnny!


----------



## Hittman101

Thanks everyone!! I'm have a blast... I have 2 more rear engine sitting in primer and one front engine..


----------



## Bubba 123

Hittman101 said:


> Thanks everyone!! I'm have a blast... I have 2 more rear engine sitting in primer and one front engine..


Mega-WOW on the rail Johnny :thumbsup:

Pete :wave:


----------



## 60chevyjim

nice build that turned out great !!


----------



## XracerHO

Great rail! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hittman101

Hilltop not sure why the pic came out orange its red as red could be!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's why I asked, looks orange on my screen... Guess I need a computer adjustment...Uh, what color is the guard rail in the background, LOL??? RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOL I thought is was orange too!! You might be able to play with the color with your camera software to correct it. Mine always screws up the blue/green family of colors.


----------



## Hittman101

Its really red I will post pics of it soon.. Here is the first one done and will be going up for auction. As soon as I remember how Joe said how to do it..The body and front rims and tires are the only thing going to be sold.. 



I still have a few things to paint on it.


----------



## alpink

it's a HIT.
and the crowd goes wild!


----------



## 22tall

Very impressive work sir.


----------



## Hittman101

Thanks guys!!


----------



## chappy2

WOW! Johnny that is one fine piece of Slot Car art you have created!

Rob


----------



## sethndaddy

Great work Johnny, and I love the color too.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Likin the Rear engine modern diggers, but really lookin forward to your Retro Front Engine Rail


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Nice work Hittman, keep them rolling.


----------



## Bubba 123

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Likin the Rear engine modern diggers, but really lookin forward to your Retro Front Engine Rail


Ditto on front engine vintage Ralphthe3rd :thumbsup:

"THIS" one's up 4 auction on buy/sell thread NOW....
already has 1 bid... (FYI :freak

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I do believe you have the hang of building these dragsters...!!! RM


----------



## vickers83

Another Awesome dragster Hittman! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Hey Hit this is one nice ride you have done up here in Purple!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Vrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Grape Ape!!! Lovin' the purple!! This would look even sweeter if the chassis was painted the same color. I really like how the body fits over the front part of the chassis!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101

I'm building this on for myself!!! It started out as a shadow.. Humm I think I changed the look some, lol..


I still have some shaping to do still.


----------



## chappy2

WOW Johnny that is super cool!

Rob


----------



## vickers83

Very cool top fueler Hittman! :thumbsup::thumbsup: No wonder those black shadows are so rare!


----------



## joegri

outta this world dragster hittman...what she got under the hood?


----------



## Hittman101

As of now just air, but it will have a Turbo chassis I do believe.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks wild John!! Seems to me every dragster you make gets better and better! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101

Its close to being done..


----------



## LDThomas

Well done!


----------



## hojoe

Nice work, love the smooth lines.
hojoe


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!! Radical design work!! Smooth flowing lines and all!! That's amazing John! Great job!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a cool Shadow transformation... :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## WesJY

Freakin AWESOME!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

WOW ! Very Futuristic looking rail there, and even sorta reminds me of the latest Indy cars...


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome Shadow transformation! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hittman101

I decided it was time to do some HW conversions again so here it goes..



I still have all the detail to do then it will be done.


----------



## win43

Looking good.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Neat build John!! "Hey, gonna sit near you!! Another one rides the bus!! :lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101

Here's the bus almost done still needs detailing.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Very Cool BUS :thumbsup:
I wish I could find one of those, but haven't spotted one yet


----------



## honda27

*customs*

keep them coming.


----------



## 60chevyjim

it looks good they come in red too .. I picked up both colors.


----------



## Hittman101

I have a red one coming this way. And thanks guys!! I decided to try my hand at using goop. Here is what I came up with so far. It needs a few more coats. But I think it looks great so far..


More to come one of these days.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Very good Job Hittman :thumbsup: , you're on the road to becoming a Super Gooper


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Bus & your Goop work Looking Good! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hittman101

Its been awhile since I added any pics so here is a few.


I have always liked these little trucks but I always wanted one a little lower.



A lot of you know I'm a Batman fans so here is the newest in the family.


Sitting next to a Tyco 440x2 version I did when I was way younger.


----------



## Bubba 123

Hittman101 said:


> Its been awhile since I added any pics so here is a few.
> 
> SWEET-Jobs Johnny!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Some very nice Rides there Hittman!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## win43

:woohoo: BATMAN :woohoo:

COOL stuff hittman


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good stuff....like the camo jeep as my first choice...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Nice Conversions and modded bods :thumbsup:
BTW, on the Tyco Pick-up truck, am I seeing things ? ie: the T-Jet Chassis from the bottom looks like a JL/AW, but from the top, I see an aurora Top plate ? Or did you just use two dif chassis for the pix ?


----------



## Hittman101

At first it was going to be on a Aurora chassis but changed my mind.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Good looking bunch Hittman! I like that pick up myself!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

By the way Ralph, I have modded a number of AW/ JL chassis to all brass gearing. It's part of the 9 tooth pinion swap I do, but I've used more plastic top gears since it's easier to assemble plastic gears on pinion shafts by hand. The only key is opening up the pinion shaft hole a little to the rear to accommodate the larger diameter shaft and keep the gear mesh correct. All you really need for the conversion is a 9 tooth gear and shaft, a standard crown gear for 9 tooth, and a 1/16th drill bit.You don't need much, but the holes need to favor the back of the chassis both top and bottom. The plastic gear will press right on the Aurora shaft. It gets trickier with brass gears, so I gave up doing that mod since I still lack proper tools.


----------



## Hittman101

It's been a while since I posted anything..







I do have these up for sale. If my price is to high make offer..


----------



## alpink

Johnny, where you been?
that Merc is a "dart"


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, smooth divider line!!! Did I mention the yellow??? RM


----------



## Hittman101

Thanks guys! Customs slowed down after Lydia was born.. Is a Merc or dart?? I thought it was a Merc.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice job on both Hitt! :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

*quotes*



Hittman101 said:


> Thanks guys! Customs slowed down after Lydia was born.. Is a Merc or dart?? I thought it was a Merc.


before a dart was a car, Dodge Dart, it was a pointy slim projectile that was used to hit a target.
since I used quotations around the word dart, I meant that the slot car resembled a dart used to throw at a dart board.
I did mention that it appeared to be a Mercury lowrider taildragger.
a Mercury custom painted and lowered slot car that looked to me like a dart.

sorry for causing such confusion!

:wave:


----------



## Hittman101

No problem Al.. The Merc sold on ebay. I still have the 69 up for sale.. I'm trying make some cash for parts. You guys know how that is..


----------



## Bubba 123

Hittman101 said:


> Thanks guys! Customs slowed down after Lydia was born.. Is a Merc or dart?? I thought it was a Merc.


hey Johnny & Family :wave:

anything else on your "Drawing-Board"???

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Hittman101

Bubba, I'm working on a Vette funny car, T-top TA to sale and a Cobra for myself..


----------



## XracerHO

Nice job on both! ..RL


----------



## Bubba 123

Hittman101 said:


> Bubba, I'm working on a Vette funny car, T-top TA to sale and a Cobra for myself..


can you email me w/ U have 4-$, $$, & pics???
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

